

Why doesn't speculation decrease volatility like HFT reduces spreads? - baltcode
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/10/05/4-gas-get-used-to-it/?hpt=hp_t3

======
baltcode
There are a few folks here who understand HFT and how it decreased the buy-
sell spread. Why doesn't increased trading reduce volatility across time?

